# 只装了GNOME，怎么改Qt的Theme？

## wangxiaohu

我没有装KDE，我只用GNOME。但是Skype又要用Qt的库。

所以想知道怎么更改Qt的Theme？Portage里那些全都要依赖kdelib的。。。

----------

## bookstack

qtconfig ?

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> qtconfig ?

 

我的意思是加新的Theme，qtconfig自带的那些太难看了。。。

----------

